# MIXERS: DeLonghi = Kenwood?!?!?



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Looking at some websites, the new DeLonghi stand mixer looks identical to the Kenwood mixer. Just an FYI.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

DeLonghi purchased Kenwood in early 2001. I'm now wondering if that's why the prices dropped so much last year. As far as I can tell, they didn't change the mixer except for the logos and the blender is standard rather than an optional attachment.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

D*mn, I paid about $100 too much for my Kenwood!

It seems that the circuit breaker has been incorporated into the switch, based on some reviews I've read. There have been some electrical problems that have since arisen with the product - so I've read also.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I've heard and seen bad things in reference to Delonghi mixers. I'll stick with Hobart if you don't mind.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Again I feel that the problem is similar to those experienced by KitchenAid after it went Whirlpool: incorporation of the circuit breaker into the main switch. They should be separate components rather than combined. But that's MY opinion. 

I have yet to hear problems occurring with Kenwood when it had the circuit breaker separate from the switch.


----------



## toronado (Jun 3, 2015)

New to the site.  I recently picked up a Delonghi DSM800 stand mixer at a garage sale.  It had all the basic accessories (whips).  I have been collecting the attachments (have most of them), however they are now hard to find.  A couple seem very difficult to find as most have been discontinued.  My question is:  Will Cuisinart attachments fit the Delonghi mixer?  I have read here that they are basically the same mixer?  Any help would be appreciated.  The Cuisinart attachments look identical to the Delonghi attachments.  I am also aware that I can buy Kenwood attachments, but they tend to be more expensive than those by Cuisinart.  Trying to save money.  Thanks.


----------

